# The 100



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

@alittlebear Haha, I was really excited when I realized that there was more information about it online too! It's so great how much thought has been put into it. I mean, they obviously had to put thought into it, but the fact that it's _literally_ an actual language with rules, and the creator of it can translate things that probably won't ever be said in the show is just so... fascinating. I love it. 

@justforthespark I'm glad to see that someone else agrees. I don't know if you've ever seen Teen Wolf, but I feel the same way about Stiles and Lydia. Everyone wants them together and Stiles is (or was at one point) canonically "in love" with her, but their dynamic just seems so sibling-like to me. I mean, there's no denying that Eliza and Bob have really great chemistry, but Clarke and Bellamy's relationship is already so great and meaningful as it is that having them date would sort of feel like ruining it. Wait... you're telling me you _don't_ want Obama and Biden to date? :wink:


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

@callmeleigha no, I don't want Obama/Biden to date... I'm more of an Obama/McCain shipper. That sexual tension. I definitely wrote fanfiction during the last election. 










:tongue:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

justforthespark said:


> @callmeleigha no, I don't want Obama/Biden to date... I'm more of an Obama/McCain shipper. That sexual tension. I definitely wrote fanfiction during the last election. [/IMG]
> 
> :tongue:


I'm more of a Romney/Obama shipper myself.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

justforthespark said:


> @callmeleigha no, I don't want Obama/Biden to date... I'm more of an Obama/McCain shipper. That sexual tension. I definitely wrote fanfiction during the last election.
> 
> :tongue:


Obiden 4ever <3


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@justforthespark I think you would like _The Song of Achilles_ then! I've needed someone to talk about it with, so tell me what you think when you're done (if you don't mind)! I know something has to be problematic about it - and if you find something like I really want to know - but just in general at this moment I find it something of a perfect book.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

callmeleigha said:


> The only reason I could think of that I would start watching the show again would just be because all of my friends watch it and it's pretty fun to discuss it with them. But then again, most of them love Klaus because "he's sexy and I know that he's kind of evil but who cares!", and most of them are pretty anti-Elena whereas I love her, so yeah, not worth it. There are a lot of better shows I could be watching, so I'm not going to waste my time.


My friend just got me to binge watch all the seasons of The Vampire Diaries these past few months and I have to say, Season 6 feels like a real return to form. Katherine was probably my favorite character, but I've never been anti-Elena and this is the first year since Season 3 that she's had any real agency. Plus Bonnie finally has an interesting story and so many things just feel fresh again. There are bumps, but almost everything is enjoyable.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Also #Clexa all the way. The 100 is one of the best shows airing right now and I can't wait until Season 2 ends up on Netflix so more people can discover the magic that is Season 2.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

cue5c said:


> My friend just got me to binge watch all the seasons of The Vampire Diaries these past few months and I have to say, Season 6 feels like a real return to form. Katherine was probably my favorite character, but I've never been anti-Elena and this is the first year since Season 3 that she's had any real agency. Plus Bonnie finally has an interesting story and so many things just feel fresh again. There are bumps, but almost everything is enjoyable.


Oh. Hm. That's good to know. Maybe I'll consider catching up, then. I like Bonnie. I heard about the whole "trapped on the other side with Damon" thing with her, but that's really been it, so if she has another more interesting storyline then I could get with that.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

callmeleigha said:


> Oh. Hm. That's good to know. Maybe I'll consider catching up, then. I like Bonnie. I heard about the whole "trapped on the other side with Damon" thing with her, but that's really been it, so if she has another more interesting storyline then I could get with that.


Well it's not actually the other side.... I won't spoil too much, but if you like the 90's, you'll enjoy that plot. It also introduces one of the best villains the show has had in a while. Also Caroline is going through some interesting things right now. I don't want to spoil much, because this show thrives on its out of nowhere cliffhangers. I might wait for the season to finish, though. Only a few more episodes left.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@callmeleigha That video thoroughly _creeped_ me out. I mean the whole thing with all that creeps me out - I'm SO as the Dante's Inferno, the thought of being relatively alone _anywhere_ makes me tremble a little internally - but... Yeah, I knew what was happening because sadly I... well, I'm familiar with the tone of things like the video. My poor dad couldn't tell why I started looking away from the TV, but... He got it after a few moments 

Aaa-ackkk, on a side not with Reign, I'm realizing from a few quotes from the producers that one of my favorite characters isn't as crucial to the storyline as I thought. _Mary_ can't die - Mary is the entire show - but other historical characters aren't as indisposabke... Gah. That's a tangent, but you mentioned how I can feel a little secure in knowing a little what's happen, and... That worked in the first season, but now things are a little (lot) more unsteady. 

But like.... _yes_, I highly recommend Reign. I don't think it's just an ExFJ thing either, since one of my best friends (an ENFP) also considers Reign her favorite show (even above the 100, which we both agree has better production quality). We don't know why, but that stupid historically inaccurate piece of dung show captured our hearts. 

I know this is a 100 thread, but have you seen Downton Abbey? I'm close to starting a thread for that or finding one. I've just started watching at my room mate's request, and... gah. So many feelings. Or lack of feelings... I dunno, but I've got to discuss it. 

I _love_ Mary Margaret in Storybrooke (in the first season, at least). I loved her role as a teacher and just like... that "real mother" figure for Henry. Unfortunately it didn't stay that way :/ 

On the subject of homophobic representation....
Like yes I used to feel that way when I was younger about gay relationships (as an eleven year old I didn't even know that like gay people were "real".... I saw them as okay and all, but like cancer patients almost in daily life wise. There's not a good chance you'll find one at my elementary school, right? Little did I know my favorite aunt [at that time] is/was a lesbian, and even one of my childhood friends came out as gay, and my very very best friend is actually a trans lady...), but now I don't feel that way, you know? I can understand your feelings though. It just stinks that we still live in. World where people are made to feel uncomfortable about that :/ 

My dad though... like, low key homophobic. I love him - I _love_ him - and he's alright with gay marriage and all, but he thinks it's being forced on him when he sees it on TV. He just... like, he doesn't get social justice at all, or the fact that things like representation kind of have to be "forced" (under his definition) for things to improve for LGBT community. Hopefully he'll change that, though. I don't know if I mentioned my story with my dad and Clexa? I'll go back and see if I did, but it was adorable... ah, I'll have to tell ya'll in a second. 

Hmm. I didn't catch that about them maybe saying that to be proven wrong! I mean I _get_ that was probably the case since the show is geared towards teens, not adults, but when that line was said I burst out laughing and went "LOL TRUE" with my dad (who did not also say "LOL TRUE" as I did, but who showed agreement stoically, in the "ok let's watch the show and be quiet" way)


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @justforthespark I think you would like _The Song of Achilles_ then! I've needed someone to talk about it with, so tell me what you think when you're done (if you don't mind)! I know something has to be problematic about it - and if you find something like I really want to know - but just in general at this moment I find it something of a perfect book.


tbh what _isn't_ problematic?

I'll have to find a copy at my school's library or a cheap copy at a bookstore but as soon as I do I'll start reading and let you know. I'm a slow reader (not because I read slowly, but because I'm so easily distracted...blame Ne+ADHD) so it'll probably take a while for me to get through it though.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

cue5c said:


> Well it's not actually the other side.... I won't spoil too much, but if you like the 90's, you'll enjoy that plot. It also introduces one of the best villains the show has had in a while. Also Caroline is going through some interesting things right now. I don't want to spoil much, because this show thrives on its out of nowhere cliffhangers. I might wait for the season to finish, though. Only a few more episodes left.


I'll tell you the gist of what I've heard so far:

(underneath a spoiler in case there's anyone in here that watches it or plans on watching it)

* *






Damon's mother is back.
Alaric is back.
Stefan and Caroline may be getting together???
There's a character named Kye, or Kai, or Ki, or... agh, you get it. He's kind of evil.
Caroline's mother died. 
Caroline (and I think Elena? or someone else idk) turned off her humanity.
Jeremy left.





I may catch up on it, but if I do it'll probably be late-June after I'm done all of my exams. I'm still... meh... though. If I do watch it I'll probably skip at least part of season 5 haha.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I'm more of a Romney/Obama shipper myself.


We call this ship Obamney. And I ship it. I'm a multishipper. :crazy:

I guess I just love my political leaders gay and in strong opposition with each other on almost every issue.

Perhaps that's why I love Clexa so much.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

justforthespark said:


> tbh what _isn't_ problematic?
> 
> I'll have to find a copy at my school's library or a cheap copy at a bookstore but as soon as I do I'll start reading and let you know. I'm a slow reader (not because I read slowly, but because I'm so easily distracted...blame Ne+ADHD) so it'll probably take a while for me to get through it though.


Totally understandable  I think they should carry it in the bookstore? It's catching steam, so probably. They also sell it on Kindle (that's how I read it), but of course that isn't an option for everyone


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

justforthespark said:


> We call this ship Obamney. And I ship it. I'm a multishipper. :crazy:
> 
> I guess I just love my political leaders gay and in strong opposition with each other on almost every issue.
> 
> Perhaps that's why I love Clexa so much.


This is what did Obama / Romney for me 




Just realized the Romney guy here looks just like that dorky nanny kid from Modern Family.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

callmeleigha said:


> I'll tell you the gist of what I've heard so far:
> 
> (underneath a spoiler in case there's anyone in here that watches it or plans on watching it)
> 
> ...


Season 5 is a giant mess, though the finale is pretty good and a late arc in season 5 sets up a lot of season 6. I'd at least watch the last 2 or 3 of season 5 when everything happens. And yeah, those are big spoilers, but how they get there is the fun part. Enzo is still awful. He had a point in season 5 and now he's just... There.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Why are 20 strangers on this thread? Certainly there are more insightful topics about the 100 on the internet for them to absorb. 

(I mean, I'm sure we're honored, guests... but what attracts swarms of you to a certain random topic at random times, I will never understand.)


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I so want to comment on Once Upon A Time, but my friends and I watch it like we're the crew of Mystery Science Theater 3000 and you probably wouldn't like my thoughts. I'll just say the Lily Sparks tv.com reviews are the greatest, as is this crack video:


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @callmeleigha That video thoroughly _creeped_ me out. I mean the whole thing with all that creeps me out - I'm SO as the Dante's Inferno, the thought of being relatively alone _anywhere_ makes me tremble a little internally - but... Yeah, I knew what was happening because sadly I... well, I'm familiar with the tone of things like the video. My poor dad couldn't tell why I started looking away from the TV, but... He got it after a few moments


The video mostly just intrigued me, but it _was_ really disturbing. I can see why it would effect a person very strongly, especially if they've had experience with that kind of stuff. Honestly, I was a little surprised by how small the effect it seemed to have on Murphy was, then I wasn't when I realized that it's Murphy. 



> Aaa-ackkk, on a side not with Reign, I'm realizing from a few quotes from the producers that one of my favorite characters isn't as crucial to the storyline as I thought. _Mary_ can't die - Mary is the entire show - but other historical characters aren't as indisposabke... Gah. That's a tangent, but you mentioned how I can feel a little secure in knowing a little what's happen, and... That worked in the first season, but now things are a little (lot) more unsteady.
> 
> But like.... _yes_, I highly recommend Reign. I don't think it's just an ExFJ thing either, since one of my best friends (an ENFP) also considers Reign her favorite show (even above the 100, which we both agree has better production quality). We don't know why, but that stupid historically inaccurate piece of dung show captured our hearts


Eek. I understand your fear. The 100 is really similar in that way, actually. Nothing scarier than a show that isn't scared to kill off its characters.

Okay, you've convinced me. I'm gonna watch it. Probably not before I'm done my exams, but I'm adding it to my list. My mental list. That is 100% reliable.



> I know this is a 100 thread, but have you seen Downton Abbey? I'm close to starting a thread for that or finding one. I've just started watching at my room mate's request, and... gah. So many feelings. Or lack of feelings... I dunno, but I've got to discuss it.


Nope. That's one show I actually haven't heard much about. Pretty much all I know about it is that Maggie Smith is in it.



> I _love_ Mary Margaret in Storybrooke (in the first season, at least). I loved her role as a teacher and just like... that "real mother" figure for Henry. Unfortunately it didn't stay that way :/


Oh, I like her in Storybrooke too, but I just liked her more as Snow White. Again with the whole badass female character thing, I guess. What can I say, I'm a sucker for it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



> On the subject of homophobic representation....
> Like yes I used to feel that way when I was younger about gay relationships (as an eleven year old I didn't even know that like gay people were "real".... I saw them as okay and all, but like cancer patients almost in daily life wise. There's not a good chance you'll find one at my elementary school, right? Little did I know my favorite aunt [at that time] is/was a lesbian, and even one of my childhood friends came out as gay, and my very very best friend is actually a trans lady...), but now I don't feel that way, you know? I can understand your feelings though. It just stinks that we still live in. World where people are made to feel uncomfortable about that :/
> 
> My dad though... like, low key homophobic. I love him - I _love_ him - and he's alright with gay marriage and all, but he thinks it's being forced on him when he sees it on TV. He just... like, he doesn't get social justice at all, or the fact that things like representation kind of have to be "forced" (under his definition) for things to improve for LGBT community. Hopefully he'll change that, though. I don't know if I mentioned my story with my dad and Clexa? I'll go back and see if I did, but it was adorable... ah, I'll have to tell ya'll in a second.


Yeah, I get you. When I was younger (like, 6 to 8) I barely even knew what being gay _meant_. All I knew was that it was a joke and an insult, and I didn't even know that girls could _be_ gay because I associated it with feminine men. I'm not even joking, when I realized that I liked girls I genuinely thought that something was wrong with me. I thought that I was actually a boy that god accidentally put in a girl's body or something, not because I was trans, but because I _literally didn't know that it was possible for girls to like girls_. And when I realized that it was, I didn't actually become okay with it until I was like 13. I'm obviously _completely_ comfortable with it now, though, but it sucked, and it's why I think it's so important to show things like this on TV. People need to stop shielding kids from it and treating it like it's something inappropriate because it's not, and making kids think so is so harmful and just breeds internalized homophobia and self-hate. The 100 obviously isn't a kids show, but I just mean in general. (Sorry, I have a lot of feelings about this topic) 

I don't remember you mentioning the story, but I'd like to hear it c: 



> Hmm. I didn't catch that about them maybe saying that to be proven wrong! I mean I _get_ that was probably the case since the show is geared towards teens, not adults, but when that line was said I burst out laughing and went "LOL TRUE" with my dad (who did not also say "LOL TRUE" as I did, but who showed agreement stoically, in the "ok let's watch the show and be quiet" way)


I guess it's a matter of opinion. Obviously they _are_ teenagers and they shouldn't have to deal with the stuff they're dealing with, but with how badly Abby was handling things I just got the whole "they may be kids, but they're still handling things better than you!" feeling. Like, she was wrong to underestimate them and disregard how much they've grown and matured, automatically assuming that she would do a better job just because she's an adult.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

cue5c said:


> Season 5 is a giant mess, though the finale is pretty good and a late arc in season 5 sets up a lot of season 6. I'd at least watch the last 2 or 3 of season 5 when everything happens. And yeah, those are big spoilers, but how they get there is the fun part. Enzo is still awful. He had a point in season 5 and now he's just... There.


I'll probably just skim through the episode summaries for most of season 5 then just watch the last few episodes. Blech, I didn't even know that Enzo was still there. I never liked him. Actually, no, that's a lie. I liked him for like the first 5 minutes when he was introduced, maybe 6...

(Also can I just point out how amazing this thread is. It's supposed to be about the 100 but we've got The Vampire Diaries, The Song of Achilles, Once Upon A Time, Reign and Obamney)


----------

